# CPT 11055 vs 11056



## MChlpka (Sep 17, 2010)

Question:  If you are removing 2 callus's (one on RT foot and one on LT foot), do you use 11055-RT and 11055-LT, 11055-50, or do you use 11056?


----------



## HKOFOID (Sep 17, 2010)

Code description for 11056 (2 to 4 lesions) replaces what comes after the semi-colon in the original code 11055 (single lesion).


----------

